# A friends art!-- And I need feedback, this is life important



## PaleoClipper (Oct 19, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dumpzk0c489ev3s/AAB-syRYLlDZngJnqO2iEwqAa?dl=0
 Safe for Work!
Ok, so there is her art. 

Now for the life important thing:
She has really bad depression, and one that that would cheer her up immensely is to hear not only critique on her work, but that people would actually be interested in getting her to draw their characters. I know this may not be the exactly forum to post this in, but it said link share...so...

A discussion I had with her tonight had one point that stuck out to me: You can't sell anything if there isn't a market. But...there is a market for art! And I myself know there is, hell I buy a ton of commissions, and I'm broke because of it XD But there won't be a market if you don't put your stuff out there. SO here are the goods, what do you think?


----------

